# Japfest 2016 photos



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Just a few from Japfest 2016.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Many thanks for posting these, would have loved to have gone  looks like it was a good day out :thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Weapons.
That evo estate :argie:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Some lovely z cars there. Liked the shot with aa car in background.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for the post some superb cars on show.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics! Didn't get to see it all as we spent most the day chatting. Lol.

Mine are here, although they are mainly of the ATR stand where my car was and 240z's -


http://imgur.com/P14ge


----------



## scoff (Jul 25, 2011)

Haven't been for a couple of years, so was good to get a glimpse of the action from a few pics - brought back some lovely memories of screeching tyres and the smell of burning rubber


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice pictures there fella:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, good pics.
I do love an NSX


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Japday at Combe a week today too. Best clean the car again...


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Some very nice looking cars there, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice set of photos and the first time I have thought to myself "that looks nice" at a picture of an MX5.

The red S2000 is stunning.


----------

